# Cooper has landed ...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

New boy in the family...  Cooper!! 
7lbs. 2oz -- 20in -- and in time for Christmas.
Has an attitude like his Dad and looks like his mom (thank god). Very Proud Father over here so here he is...    

Sorry about the face but he got disgusted with a braid VS mono discussion that the nurses were having...








He was born this morning at 3:54 am.. I am glad I can go into labor...!
This is our third son and also have a daughter... I have many people to cut the lawn!!!!


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations! They grow up so quick!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Congrats VIC!!  In no time you have that one out on the sand with ya too!! I think he's askin for a loomis custom for Christmas!!


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!!*

Handsome Boy. I have 2 girls myself. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Where's my danged see-gar????


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

congrats


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Just teach him to use braid from the begining and there won't be any problems 

Fisherkid


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats Vic, now go buy yourself,sorry I meant HIM, a Blue Yonder for his "welcome to the world" present. Just take care of it for him until he's old enough to use it.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*best day*

congrats, in no time he will be fishing with you.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

very cute....man im fat! haha i weighed 10lbs when i was born


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

derekxec said:


> very cute....man im fat! haha i weighed 10lbs when i was born


Momma was mad at you...
My wife thought he was going to be 9lbs. That is like 8nbait with a snoopy rod and 6lb test and needing it at the third bar... Something going to blow...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I figured that's why he's got his tongue sticking out, somebody in the room said "braid".


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats to you and th Mrs Vic.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Congratulations, VICIII. One more kid and you have a whole basketball team.

I can't believe you got Cooper a *corded* phone for his birthday! Any self-respecting newborn should have a 10 megapixel camera cell phone with a brazillion rollover minutes plan. It's the American way. Shame, shame! I hope he's not scarred for life...............


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations Daddy!!!


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*keeper*

Congrats Vic and Mrs.Vic,He sure looks like a keeper!! Time will seem to spin for now ,and slow.But then it starts to fly again. Old wise Bison


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go.........*

Congrats to you and the MRs.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Congrats.. Hope to see him on the beach soon !


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't believe I'm going to have two of those. 

I told my wife two was all she's getting. If she wants the experience of more than two, I'll let her come down and babysit your's while we go fishing.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> I can't believe I'm going to have two of those.
> 
> I told my wife two was all she's getting. If she wants the experience of more than two, I'll let her come down and babysit your's while we go fishing.


My wife is good with that... Bring her down...
you will love them even if it is TWO!!!!! Just more to love...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*its ok E... just breath...*

come on deep breaths.... IN and out.....
In and out...........
In and out.............
feel better yet?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats VIC! That pic is priceless. Best baby pic I've ever seen


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats VIC!! Quite a cute little boy.  Best wishes to you and Mom and hope all are doing well.

FB


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like a keeper to me. Congratulations and Merry Christmas.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Kid looks great. Congrats on the new addition to the home. My family was large as well and it always meant someone had fish for dinner when we went out. Goood luck and tight lines for all 6 of you.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*thank you...*

Thanks to all of you for your very kind words..


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Happy holidays*

Vic...and that the greatness gift you could have gotten. Hope everything keep going well for you and yours....


----------

